# building a tack locker!



## bnayc

Hey guys I'm going to start building my own tack locker. Well its more like a closet really. It's gonna be 5 ft tall, by 4 ft wide, by 3 ft deep. I'm not sure what to incorporate on the inside. I know I want a few shelves. Any ideas? Post pictures of your tack lockers so we can compare. Thanks!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

bnayc said:


> Hey guys I'm going to start building my own tack locker. Well its more like a closet really. It's gonna be 5 ft tall, by 4 ft wide, by 3 ft deep. I'm not sure what to incorporate on the inside. I know I want a few shelves. Any ideas? Post pictures of your tack lockers so we can compare. Thanks!


Bridle hooks, saddle stand, cubbies to put things like boots and polos, a place to put drawers s you can stash vet wraps and stuff.. an area to put an emergency vet kit that you can easily pull out.


----------



## bnayc

Ooh I didn't even think about space for boots and shoes. good one thanks!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

You could put a mirror in there and a wire rack or two 

I will be looking into doing somthing like this is the future as well!
Good luck!! Take picture as you build it!


----------



## bnayc

Ooh superstar that's a great idea! I will definitely post pictures. Any ideas on what color to paint it?


----------



## Klassic Superstar

my suggestion for paint....find two good colors that go well together, and have a color for trim and a color for base. or you could just stain it. I also might put wheels on it to make it a little eaiser to move? you can always get wheels with little locks on the so it wont roll away hehe, also make sure you water proof it or a seal or somthing you never know when it might be out in the elments since this is somthing you could potentailly move with you places. Also for the saddle stand maybe cut a cold peice of carpet and cover it? looks better and wont scratch up any tack.

Hope this helped!!


----------



## DebSmith

This is the one I want if I can ever talk someone into building it for me


----------



## bnayc

Oh wow that's so nice looking! Hopefully I can get mine to look that good  Do yall think that if I made the frame real sturdy it could support a western saddle?


----------



## DebSmith

Google horse tack locker and you can see lots of images of western saddle tack lockers - I ride western so would probably change the saddle part to hold a western saddle


----------



## bnayc

Yeah I see a lot of people using 2x4's as a base to attach thier western saddle racks. Den do you happen to know the dimensions of that tack locker? It's a really nice size.


----------



## Allison Finch

Some ideas


----------



## bnayc

Oh my goodness I am in love! Those look way to complicated for me to put together though. Does someone make those?


----------



## LAhorses

Those are really nice, anybody want to make one for me?


----------

